# New Guy Here



## CBR (Aug 30, 2015)

Morning all. I'm Charles and my wife and I just purchased a 2015 Outback Terrain 220 TRB. Expect to pick it up this week from the dealer.

Here is a quick peek using an image I shamelessly borrowed from Camping World.










This is our second RV and it is a significant upgrade to our previous 2010 Flagstaff pop up. Last year, my wife and I took a trip with the pop up on a 3 week "grand tour" of the US and Canada. The good news is my wife and I are still married after that.









What we discovered during this adventure is we loved the RV lifestyle. After all, where can you wake up to this view of Lake Louise at Banff National Park in Alberta.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome!

Nice trailer!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Feel free to download a copy of my Pre-Delivery Document to use at the dealer BEFORE singing the paperwork and handing over $$$. Just click on the link in my signature below to start the download.


----------



## CBR (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks to your both for the warm welcome.

Oregon_Camper, I did download the checklist. Thank you very much. Unfortunately, have already committed ourselves. This one is new so I do have the 12 month factory warranty. In addition, I sprang for the extended service plan so I am not too worried about stuff going wrong.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## CBR (Aug 30, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, and the picture of Lake Louise is great. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Actually, I give my wife credit for taking that picture of Lake Louise. I will pass along the compliment.


----------



## CBR (Aug 30, 2015)

Finally picked up my Outback Terrain today.

Enjoy!


----------



## LizR (Sep 30, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, and the picture of Lake Louise is great. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Actually, I give my wife credit for taking that picture of Lake Louise. I will pass along the compliment.
[/quote]
Thanks, I'm CBR's wife.







The day I got that shot there was no parking to be had, so while he circled the parking lot, I went over and snapped the photos with my iPhone.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the group!!

Looks like a nice new TT and I love the pic of the lake. I could handle waking up to that and by the look of the water I bet it would do just that...WAKE ME UP.









David


----------

